# Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zero



## abhidev (Aug 31, 2012)

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2012/08/Famitsu-pic.jpg

A new Metal gear solid game has been unveiled with the title '*Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes*' and will be running on the new *Fox engine*.

It is said to be an open world game and was showcased during the Konami's Metal Gear 25th Anniversary event. 

This is what one of the guys tweeted about the demo

@markmacd tweeted, "Demo of "Metal Gear Solid Ground Zeroes", started w cutscene (all realtime), went into gameplay, open world, night, raining, base. AMAZING," followed by "Snake crawled @ avoiding searchlights, killed guard, rode jeep, called in heli for evac. Sounds like MG, but the scale & atmosphere... Wow."

Here's the opening trailer

 

Source --> IGN


----------



## Alok (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

For pc ??


----------



## abhidev (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

yes the game was said to be demoed on current gen pc...for more details refer the source link


----------



## Alok (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

^ exciting news . Played MGS 3 Snake Eater on PCSX2 , it was one amazing game.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Well if its for PC then its good news indeed.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Oh man!!!
This is something to look out for...seriously.

MGS games are unique on their own


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

what if...that demo was on a dev kit of either one of next gen consoles that looked like a PC, and not a PC itself?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Wow, snake's back. Looks amazing in those night vision goggles. Arguably,solid snake is the original king of stealth.

I wonder what would be the plot and whatever it will be, gonna give countless orgasms to millions of gamers worldwide.
I still cannot forget my first Mgs on ps1 way back in 1999. And the amazing boss "Sorrow" in Mgs 3 snake eater.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

LOL..just what I thought, MGS GZ is on PS3.
Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Is A Prologue, Will Be For PlayStation 3 - News - www.GameInformer.com

Not sure if its exclusive to PS3 or not, but probably won't be coming to PC, I hope it does.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Bad news. I want these exclusives on PC.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Just when I was thinking it'd be on PC :/


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

It will be out for pc too....fingers crossed 

Update the thread with the trailer...


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



gameranand said:


> Bad news. I want these exclusives on PC.



No confirmation yet...It is a multiplatform title, but no confirmation whether its on PC or not.

here's the gameplay trailer..
[youtube]gXnPHYKk92c[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

A ray of hope is still visible. Good for us.


----------



## Alok (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Awesome trailer, badly needed for pc gamers.

Awesome trailer, badly needed for pc gamers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Konami has not released any MGS series on PC except MGS 1 & MGS 2


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



Zangetsu said:


> Konami has not released any MGS series on PC except MGS 1 & MGS 2



earlier when the fox engine was revealed...Kojima did say that the next game on Fox engine will be a multi-platform game...we can expect it for pc too as there are more than equal amount of pc gamers than the console gamers.

check this out


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



abhidev said:


> earlier when the fox engine was revealed...Kojima did say that the next game on Fox engine will be a *multi-platform game...we can expect it for pc too* as there are more than equal amount of pc gamers than the console gamers.



so far its only for XBOX 360 & PS3.


----------



## Alok (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Some pics here
*cdn.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/j9rZw.jpg *js.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/3y9sz.jpg *js1.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/nU4eW.jpg *js1.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/ndGxb.jpg *cdn.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/WB8er.jpg *cdn.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/iJe2y.jpg *cdn.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/wdqfN.jpg *cdn.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/SqLRQ.jpg *cdn.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/4TfDL.jpg *cdn.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Eq1Vy.jpg *cdn.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/GbI16.jpg *cdn.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/ytVxA.jpg *cdn.gamingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/KpDRB.jpg


----------



## Knightlover (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

*s8.postimage.org/46uz3esv9/image.jpg
photo upload


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



Knightlover said:


> *s8.postimage.org/46uz3esv9/image.jpg
> photo upload



to dekh na...youtube pe jaake


----------



## Alok (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

@knigtlover those images are for mobile users, keep your wit to youself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

^let Mods handle this.

@knightlover: pls don't use abusive language or pictures to other members..read rules.

@abhidev: u can report any thread comments to MOD.if u find it humiliating...


----------



## Knightlover (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

*s13.postimage.org/5j0c9vtcn/images.jpg

*s9.postimage.org/xdkdaeqkv/raghuandrajivvssalmanvsnauman_thumb.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



Zangetsu said:


> @abhidev: u can report any thread comments to MOD.if u find it humiliating...



its rather funny....what one would do to become the center of attraction.... 

@knightlover definitely must be a kid....and a big fan of Roadies.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



abhidev said:


> its rather funny....what one would do to become the center of attraction....
> 
> @knightlover definitely must be a kid....and a big fan of Roadies.



whatever it is..but he is going way off-topic


----------



## gameranand (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

@Kola
Thanks for the pics. Looks awesome. I hope that this game would come for PC as well.

@knightlover
Are you crazy or something ??


----------



## Knightlover (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



abhidev said:


> its rather funny....what one would do to become the center of attraction....
> 
> @knightlover definitely must be a kid....and a big fan of Roadies.



1.I aint no kid. 
2.I am not a "fan" of roadies.That was a meme.
3.That post was not for you.Why are you interfering then.
Btw i like your attitude yeah that was funny.But true too i guess.



Zangetsu said:


> ^let Mods handle this.
> @knightlover: pls don't use abusive language or pictures to other members..read rules.
> 
> @abhidev: u can report any thread comments to MOD.if u find it humiliating...


1.I have read many of your posts.I dont want to say anything to you.But pls dont interfere in between when i am not addressing you.

2.Mods know what is what better than you.No need for comment.They will take care of it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

this knightlover guy  reminds me of one user called "Revolt" who then got banned and came back as "Dragonslayer" and then got banned again.
BTW what kind of open-world game is this? "crysis" open-world or GTA  open-world?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

^^ Stealth game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



Knightlover said:


> 1.*I have read many of your posts*.
> I dont want to say anything to you.But pls dont interfere in between when i am not addressing you.
> 
> 2.*Mods know what is what better than you*.No need for comment.They will take care of it.


1.it doesn't matter if u don't read or read my posts.
you u r free to do what you have to but do think that the image u posted is not good (at least for me) that too when so many readers are viewing this
2.yeah thats y they are mods. but do use some logic while posting images or comments (not a chit-chat)


----------



## Alok (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> BTW what kind of open-world game is this? "crysis" open-world or GTA  open-world?



its stealth open world , somewhat similar to Splinter Cell but open world. Recommending you to play mgs 3 or 4. Those are awesome.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



Knightlover said:


> 1.I aint no kid.
> 2.I am not a "fan" of roadies.That was a meme.
> 3.That post was not for you.Why are you interfering then.
> Btw i like your attitude yeah that was funny.But true too i guess.



1.If you ain't no kid...then stop acting like one...
3. for whoever it was...it wasn't right..you have better ways to convey your message...but do not use abusive language...be it a meme or anything...just not funny


----------



## khmadhu (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

if this is better than splinter cell series, then surely will be a hit!...


----------



## Knightlover (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



abhidev said:


> 1.If you ain't no kid...then stop acting like one...
> 3. for whoever it was...it wasn't right..you have better ways to convey your message...but do not use abusive language...be it a meme or anything...just not funny


yeah its alright of other members acts like one. Anyways enough of it.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

According the recent news... they have revealed a new trailer with the name MGS 5 - The Phantom pain.... Its still not clear if its same as this one ..Ground Zeroes. Check this out - IGN

Nonetheless...the new trailer is awesome!!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

The Phantom Pain!!!..we've all been trolled!!! trolling level - Kojima  


EDIT - Here's the song, already on my phone 

[youtube]KckCsw_JyJI[/youtube]


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Metal gear solidd 5  - ground zeroes + the phantom pain . IF we are lucky , it might come to pc as the demo was shown in pc itself .


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



iittopper said:


> Metal gear solidd 5  - ground zeroes + the phantom pain . IF we are lucky , it might come to pc as the demo was shown in pc itself .



Nah, Every ps4 exclusive would be shown on a PC from now on, doesn't automatically mean the game would release for windows 
and most of the japanese are a far cry from PC gaming.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



cyborg47 said:


> Nah, Every ps4 exclusive would be shown on a PC from now on, doesn't automatically mean the game would release for windows
> and most of the japanese are a far cry from PC gaming.



You maybe right ,


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

this gameplay is simply awesome....the new engine is simply awesome...the character movements are realistic....just awesome!!!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Awesome game and its coming to both current and next-gen consoles.

Op, please update the first post and the thread title. PM the moderators.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Does Liquid/Solid/Gas Snake/Big Boss have both his arms?(In the teaser trailer he had a prosthetic arm,thats why i'm asking)


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Does Liquid/Solid/Gas Snake/Big Boss have both his arms?(In the teaser trailer he had a prosthetic arm,thats why i'm asking)



Liquid/solid (no gas) and bigg boss are all different entities. Liquid/solid and solidus are the clones of naked snake (big boss) coz he was the perfect soldier that ever lived. (Les Infante Terribles Project)

Liquid snake had the dominant genes of naked snake while solid had recessive ones. Despite this, Solid beat liquid in a one and one battle. To know why, play mgs 1 and 2.

The guy with the prosthetic arm shown at the end of the trailer is naked snake(big boss). Don't know how he lost his arm or that's really prosthetic.
MGS-V will answer all of those.


----------



## snap (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Stealth vs stealth Eurogamer.net


----------



## snap (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*




Brace yourselves E3 is here  Mirrors edge 2 also confirmed to be at e3


----------



## iittopper (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*

Cant wait


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*



Official channel's video


----------



## snap (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Open-World Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes Unveiled*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 13, 2014)

Hype!

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain and Ground Zeroes heading to Steam | Gaming Everything


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 14, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Hype!
> 
> Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain and Ground Zeroes heading to Steam | Gaming Everything



We will probably buy at US price from steam no low cost version for india as like MGR : Revengance

- - - Updated - - -

MGS: GZ

MGS: TPP


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 22, 2014)

MGS V: GS coming to steam for $20/£15

Link: PC Gamer MGS:GZ


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2014)

-Played Snake Eater and Peace Walker. Those were amazing. Its nice they releasing it to PC this time, I'll surely get these. Impressed with the lightening and water effects.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 23, 2014)

alienempire said:


> MGS: IV coming to steam for $20/£15
> 
> Link: PC Gamer MGS:GZ



you made me excited but thats not MGS IV, thats MGS : Ground Zeroes


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> you made me excited but thats not MGS IV, thats MGS : Ground Zeroes



Sorry for the mistake


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 3, 2014)

MGS Release on December


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 20, 2014)

Minimum Specifications: 

OS: Windows Vista 64-Bit or later 
Processor: Core i5 SandyBridge 4Core (4 Thread) 2.7GHz or above 
Memory: 4 GB RAM or above 
Graphics: GeForce GTX 650 or above 
DirectX: Version 11 or above 

Recommended Specifications: 

OS: Windows Vista 64-Bit or later 
Processor: Core i5 SandyBridge 4Core (4 Thread) 2.7GHz or above 
Memory: 8 GB RAM or above 
Graphics: GeForce GTX 760 or above 
DirectX: Version 11 or above


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2014)

These are acceptable.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 16, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Minimum Specifications:
> 
> OS: Windows Vista 64-Bit or later
> Processor: Core i5 SandyBridge 4Core (4 Thread) 2.7GHz or above
> ...



Specifications Changed:

MINIMUM: 
OS: Windows Vista SP2 x64, Windows 7 x64, Windows 8 x64 (64-bit OS Required) 
Processor: *Core i5-4460 (3.40GHz) or better *Quad-Core or better* 
Memory: 4 GB RAM 
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 (4GB) or better (DirectX 11 graphics card required) 
DirectX: Version 11 
Hard Drive: 4 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card (Surround Sound 5.1)

RECOMMENDED: 
OS: Windows 7 x64, Windows 8 x64 (64-bit OS Required) 
Processor: *Core i7-4790 (4.00GHz) or better *Quad-Core or better *
Memory: 8 GB RAM 
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (DirectX 11 graphics card required) 
DirectX: Version 11 
Hard Drive: 4 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card (Surround Sound 5.1)


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Specifications Changed:
> 
> MINIMUM:
> OS: Windows Vista SP2 x64, Windows 7 x64, Windows 8 x64 (64-bit OS Required)
> ...


is this game made in early 2007 or a typo ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 17, 2014)

*www.konami.jp/mgs5/gz/en/products/_img/steam/steam_pic2.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2014)

Bullcrap optimization, quadcore i5 and min requirements ? its a game for a 7 year old console !!!


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 17, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Bullcrap optimization, quadcore i5 and min requirements ? its a game for a 7 year old console !!!



Include also the 4GB Minimum VRAM requirement


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the reason they optimize the game like this is so that people keep on buying expensive GPUs to play their shittingly optimized games.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 18, 2014)

this has been a trend for all major hyped game in 2014 (leaving a few out) poor optimization for pc


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 18, 2014)

PC Gamer review: 87/100



> Reviewed on GeForce GTX 970, Intel i5-3570K @ 3.40GHz, 16GB RAM
> 
> Graphics options Borderless fullscreen, vertical sync, frame rate lock, model detail, texture filtering, shadows, lighting, SSAO, effects
> Remappable controls Keyboard and mouse only, but gamepad users can choose between four different control schemes
> ...





> A deep, entertaining stealth sandbox with endless scope for mastery. You kept us waiting, Kojima, but it was worth it.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2014)

anyone bought this game?


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 20, 2014)

oh man this is one of the best optimized game i have played on pc of next gen games.

i3-540
8gb value ram 
r9 270x 2gb

at 1080p borderless fullscreen everything at max and locked to 30fps.
plays like a dream so smooth.. its beautiful controls are spot on.. omg after playing this cannot wait for phantom pain..


----------



## iittopper (Dec 20, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> oh man this is one of the best optimized game i have played on pc of next gen games.
> 
> i3-540
> 8gb value ram
> ...



why are you playing at 30 fps ? just reduce shadow quality to high/medium and play with 60 fps .


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 20, 2014)

iittopper said:


> why are you playing at 30 fps ? just reduce shadow quality to high/medium and play with 60 fps .



i didnt get to ambitious considering my config.. but after completing the game i changed some to get constant 60fps.. well overall what a port fantastic ubisoft and EA should learn something on how to port a game


----------



## abhidev (Dec 20, 2014)

I heard its a very short game?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 21, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I heard its a very short game?



Yeah its just a single rescue mission , a glimpse to what we will see in phantom pain . But even so , the no of ways you can complete the mission is endless . I have seen true mgs fan spending as long as 35 hour in Ground zeroes .


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 21, 2014)

dont know about 35 hours but myself have been over 4 hours still finding new things


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2014)

how is graphics in PC?
and Phantom Pain will be for PC also?


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 22, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> how is graphics in PC?
> and Phantom Pain will be for PC also?



its amazing i am pretty sure even with ur config u will max it out at 1080p


----------



## Alok (Jan 6, 2015)

Great game. Started it and finished it today but its so gripping that I keep playing again and again. Graphics are amazing yet no performance issue.
Best engine so far.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2015)

Graphics is VERY good with really awesome performance.. This is a good contender to Frostbite 3 in terms of quality/performance ratio..
No wonder Mass Effect 4 switched it's engine to this...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> how is graphics in PC?
> and Phantom Pain will be for PC also?



Yes Phantom Pain would come for PC. Already listed on Steam.


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2015)

After finishing every mission in various ways still a lot of re-playability even on the same map. 
Started playing Peace Walker psp version also till phantom pain .


----------



## iittopper (Jan 11, 2015)

Alok said:


> After finishing every mission in various ways still a lot of re-playability even on the same map.
> Started playing Peace Walker psp version also till phantom pain .



good decision . But i would suggest you to play either the ps3 version or using PPSSPP emulator , because in PSP there is no button for changing camera .


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2015)

Im playing on PPSSPP


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2015)

Alok said:


> Im playing on PPSSPP



PPSSPP for Android?

I tried some games on Android platform and they lags so much (sound/fps issues)
it will take some time to emulate at better speeds on Android


----------



## Alok (Jan 27, 2015)

no Its PC version. And its full speed without any issue.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2015)

Finished this yesterday and I agree Graphics is excellent.
got good FPS in Extra Settings on my old 6770.

will play Phatom Pain for sure.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Finished this yesterday and I agree Graphics is excellent.
> got good FPS in Extra Settings on my old 6770.
> 
> will play Phatom Pain for sure.



I would suggest you to try Peace walker and mgs3 also . They are very crucial for the upcoming game .


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2015)

iittopper said:


> I would suggest you to try Peace walker and mgs3 also . They are very crucial for the upcoming game .



Peace Walker in PSP
and MGS3 for PS2 ?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Peace Walker in PSP
> and MGS3 for PS2 ?



Both on PC . Maybe with your current gpu , you will have some lag in mgs 3 so you can go for ps2 version . but peace walker will run fine on PC . 

First complete mgs 3 ( subsistence version) and then peace walker .


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Both on PC . Maybe with your current gpu , you will have some lag in mgs 3 so you can go for ps2 version . but peace walker will run fine on PC .
> 
> First complete mgs 3 ( subsistence version) and then peace walker .



MGS3 and Peace were not released for PC, right ?
so. I'll have to use Emulators


----------



## iittopper (Mar 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> MGS3 and Peace were not released for PC, right ?
> so. I'll have to use Emulators



yep . Quite frankly , emulators are best way to enjoy your old ps2/psp game with updated graphics and resolution .


----------

